# Diamond Xingu Rhombeus



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Pictures of a Diamond Xingu Rhom as of today. 04-15-2004

1.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

2.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

3.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

4.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Can I buy him?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Posting some pix of my big guyana rhom to.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Damn that sucker is flawless!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

big rhom 2.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Is it still for sale?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks Frank, i take pride in how i take care of my tanks and when the fish are happy... i'm happy.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Yes.. Yes.... Mucho Props to Allen for his crazy ass Serra's!!!

Any of them for sale buddy? hehe


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Those are clean!!! Beautiful fish


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

As of now just the big rhom Frank.... i am still debating about the Diamond Rhom.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

great diamond xingu.
















my favorite rhom variant by far.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Pictures of a Diamond Xingu Rhom as of today. 04-15-2004
> 
> 1.


 Looking good


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

My favorite Rhom varient as well.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Very nice specimens.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

what about plants and stuff?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

(ActivePulse) said:


> what about plants and stuff?


 he literally tears them up.... either that or he uproots them.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

thanks fellas.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Diamonds ROCK

nice rhom man

that makes me want to put black rocks in with mine.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow, I think I just bought the carbon copy of your fish !!! lol, that fish is almost as beautiful as mine, lol my new P








beautiful rhom man

Joe


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

diamonds do rock


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome rhoms!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

badass rhoms man!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you have two great looking rhoms there, and so does everyone else that posted pics in this topic.

Joe


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Caseman said:


> Diamonds ROCK
> 
> nice rhom man
> 
> that makes me want to put black rocks in with mine.


 I Highly encourage it... they look 100x's better when there dark IMO.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

very nice rhoms. the big guyana is very impressive. what do you feed them?


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Caseman said:
> 
> 
> > Diamonds ROCK
> ...


 damn you!

I had black in there in the first place and i changed them to white.

hmm


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

camotekid said:


> very nice rhoms. the big guyana is very impressive. what do you feed them?


 Fish Fillet (Cat fish, tilapia, tuna and salmon)

and Shrimp... occasionally XXL Feeders in which he literally shreds to pieces.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Caseman said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Caseman said:
> ...


 Just change it back, i had natural gravel and hated it so changed it to pitch black and saw much improvement.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> Just change it back, i had natural gravel and hated it so changed it to pitch black and saw much improvement.


 I 100% agree, I put black under both my rhoms, and natural gravel under my pygos to bring out the colour in the piraya and tern.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

mechanic_joe said:


> > Just change it back, i had natural gravel and hated it so changed it to pitch black and saw much improvement.
> 
> 
> I 100% agree, I put black under both my rhoms, and natural gravel under my pygos to bring out the colour in the piraya and tern.


 i did the same thing and noticed huge improvement.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Finally got the camera









Very nice pictures Allen. Finally cam back from my min vacation out in SD and stumbled across all your pictures. lookin good bro


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

siclids said:


> Finally got the camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it took me a while but i finally got the camera.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those rhoms are frigin sweet


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

thanks fellas.... more pictures to come every month i hope.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice looking R bro


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

blueprint said:


> My favorite Rhom varient as well.
> 
> :nod:











+ 500000

i love black diamond xingu rhoms


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

nice rhom!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice rhoms


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice p's...nice shapes and colors


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great looking fish!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

They look vicious :nod:

Edit: I just read your sig.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

DAmn,,,, Bling bling....you weren't kidding I have spots on my eyes GYaaah!


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

nice xingu rhom cuzz...but remember you're not the only one.







..only 2 xingu rhoms in so.cali (that i know of). and it's all in the family.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I'll have one soon...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Brick Top said:


> nice xingu rhom cuzz...but remember you're not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 prdemon has one.









it's not something many have and glad to hear your happy... can't wait to see it.


----------



## olds442w30 (Mar 8, 2004)

your diamond sure looks like my venezuelan


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Every time i see someone's rhom it's like i want that rhom. I have 2 rhoms and they are bad ass but i still envy all the other rhoms i see. I think the only good thing for me is to own about all of them. Sweet rhoms, I wish i had picks of mine to display. I have a xingu but not the diamond. He is turning real dark on me. Good luck with them they are very nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Flawless specimens :nod: !


----------

